

What Would Jesus Do? He'd Back A Startup - materialhero
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/04/christian-tech-entrepreneurs_n_2198154.html?utm_hp_ref=small-business&ir=Small%20Business

======
dalke
Jesus was a carpenter. Where would he get the money to fund a startup?

That's only a bit tongue-in-cheeck. That actual title of that piece is
"Christian Tech Entrepreneurs Find Funds, Support Among The Faithful", and it
makes no comment about what Jesus would do.

This is sort of like socially responsible investing. ("Sort of" could be "is",
depending on your views about Christianity.)

